# mySQL - latest in ports



## jaymax (Jun 7, 2010)

Could someone say what is the mysql status in ports collection. What is the latest version there and what it should be. I keep my ports upgraded but this port seems stuck for months. Beginning to wonder if it is a problem local to my system. Just sent an e-mail to the maintainer, hope I'll get a reply. In the meantime I hope someone can give me some information as to what's the latest version.

Mail to ale@freebsd.org, the maintainer: ==>
Hello Ale,
For several months, I have been stalled in the usage of mysql, after effecting an upgrade that was subsequently withdrawn for any further development. Today I visited the ports and found mysql60-server

but in /usr/ports/databases/mysql60-server

# ls showed only

```
./              ../             README.html
```

on the mysql site the latest stable release, GA, as
FreeBSD ver. 7.0 (x86, 32-bit), Compressed TAR Archive

Could you give me some indication as what is the status of the ports, if I should even bother with it or should I just download and compile independently.

I am currently stuck with a
Server version: 5.4.3-beta FreeBSD port: mysql-server-5.4.3
installation that is pregnant with problems

Thanks!

Jaymax


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2010)

jaymax said:
			
		

> Could someone say what is the mysql status in ports collection. What is the latest version there and what it should be.


Look here:
databases/mysql51-server
databases/mysql50-server

Don't bother with 5.4, 5.5 or 6.0 unless you know what you're doing. If you want a stable mysql version that's supported by other applications stick to 5.0.x or 5.1.x.


----------



## jaymax (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks!

I did get a reply from Alex Dupre the maintainer and all he said was that 
"There isn't a mysql60-server port anymore". It does not seem as if the port is maintained any more as the mysql site list a "FreeBSD ver. 7.0 (x86, 32-bit), Compressed TAR Archive" as the Generally Available (GA) version.

Would you recommend just downloading the source from the mysql site, compiling and using that?

jaymax


----------



## jaymax (Jun 7, 2010)

SirDice,

Should have asked, if you had any technical tips on downgrading from 5.4 to 5.1. Would a dump from 5.4 be an acceptable input into 5.1, for example.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2010)

jaymax said:
			
		

> Would you recommend just downloading the source from the mysql site, compiling and using that?


No. I recommend using the ports.



> Would a dump from 5.4 be an acceptable input into 5.1, for example.


I'm not a 100% sure but if it's just plain data it should work. As long as you don't use stored procedures, views etc. I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------

